
Who do people trust? (It ain’t bloggers) - chaostheory
http://www.web-strategist.com/blog/2008/04/29/who-do-people-trust-it-aint-bloggers/
======
brlewis
The headline is misleading. If 30% of North American Consumers put a high
degree of trust in bloggers in 2006, it's wrong to conclude people don't trust
bloggers. We don't know what percentage placed a medium amount of trust.

 _Figures include respondents who answered 4 or 5 on a scale of 1 (do not
trust) to 5 (trust completely).

Base: North American Consumers

Source: Forresters NACTAS Q3 2006 Media & Marketing Online Survey_

------
dhimes
So, we shouldn't trust him? :) I think his categories aren't orthogonal. For
example, a trusted blogger may be considered, for example, a known expert
rather than a blogger.

